# wickes oak veneer doors (Denham style)



## Con Owen (18 Apr 2012)

Hi

I would have liked to use Poly oil as have used it recently and was impressed with the ease of which it went on and the resultant finish. However, the finishing instructions on the Wickes doors states that oil should not be used. I prefer a mat or satin finish. What finish would you use?

Regards

Con

Further to above I understand from Wickes that a water based varnish should be used. What is considered to be the best in matt/satin?

Regards
Con


----------



## woodshavings (26 May 2015)

Hi Con,
I have the same question....what finish did you decide on?
John


----------



## blackrodd (26 May 2015)

Ronseal, Does what it says on the tin, Really! 
I use quite a bit on "old house" jobs in the area, Don't forget to water down the first coat, prevents "streaking" or over painting on the first coat.
Regards Rodders


----------



## Phil Pascoe (26 May 2015)

Reminds me of the "letter" in Viz from the complaining that it didn't say on the tin that it would leave his front door looking like an African elephant had wiped his buttocks on it. Although he said arrsse not buttocks.


----------



## [email protected] (26 May 2015)

re. ronseal not all shops sell it now at least not the white spirit based which IMO is the one to get. Our B&Q dont sell it but Homebase do. I used some satin ultra tough the other day and it finished quite well. The only thing is I would take the doors off and finish them horizontally as the finish runs easily. But then you have the dust settling issue grrrrr


----------



## Phil Pascoe (27 May 2015)

Anything done to any door is better done with the door flat. Anyone actually know why they say not to use oil?


----------



## HOJ (30 May 2015)

I would be inclined to suggest that as it is likely to be a thin veneer, with a glued backing, the oil will just lay up and not cure/harden off properly, very little absortion.


----------

